# Funny picture



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Message sent.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

tomorrow morning's headline......."Another jogger attacked by a coyote, something MUST be done"........probably a future politician.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good one - There are some really stupid people out there and the sad thing is they are reproducing. lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> Good one - There are some really stupid people out there and the sad thing is they are reproducing. lol


ever seen the movie "IDIOCRACY"

seems that this person could have starred in it lol


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Not started in but "true story based on"!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> ever seen the movie "IDIOCRACY"
> 
> seems that this person could have starred in it lol


great movie !never has there been a movie that better portrayed todays U.S.A.

THOSE WHO HAVEN'T SEEN IT ,put it on your wishlist.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Short said:


> Welcome to Costco...I love you.......


lol

anyone else feel like they could go for a latte right now


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm thinkin' I'll go hug a tree and then eat a bowl of Grape Nuts............... :nut:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Ya'll Crack me up. She is a better trapper than me lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

22magnum said:


> Ya'll Crack me up. She is a better trapper than me lol


Have to give her credit for that I guess.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow!!! Pretty Pouch :look: ---------sb


----------



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

lol


----------

